# swagger



## Tanium (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone.
Very silly question.
I guess I have been under a rock or something.
Did a search as well no luck.

Can someone please tell me what the swagger button is in the notification pull down menu.
Thank you very much.


----------



## bensl84 (Aug 28, 2011)

it means you got it.......

best used when picking up ladies


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It only works when you're in a party setting, but once it's on...you'll know


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

There's an actual git page on what swagger does. Among the swagger that comes with becoming an instant ladies man it also has something to do with churning butter. I shit you not, look it up. But function wise it does nothing to your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bearwithabeard (Aug 26, 2011)

It means waking up covered in ladies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

When turning on the toggle, don't tap it but hold it down for a full second. Then Bam! Your swag is on and your phone tells you a secret message about it  lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

what about "Unicorn Porn" in AOKP builds? Is it just an easter egg thing?


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

ewok_bukkake said:


> what about "Unicorn Porn" in AOKP builds? Is it just an easter egg thing?


No, naked unicorns. Haha yes its just a remade live wallpaper with unicorn heads...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Swagger is self-explanatory

Unicorn porn makes me http://goo.gl/Ihp8c


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

terryrook said:


> ...But function wise it does nothing to your phone...


You obviously aren't doing it right


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Its a lot like the Axe commercials. Put it on and then the ladies can't get enough!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I love how people still have to ask about this


----------



## XavierG (Dec 26, 2011)

You also shit Pixie Dust

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

We Todd Dead.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I love how people still have to ask about this


Maybe a swagger toggle stickie is needed?


----------

